# Problem with ATITOOL



## Roadblock (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey guys i was about to overclock my video card today when i downloaded ATITool 0.26.... but when i click find max core or find max mem, it does not allow me to overclock since it gives me the following error message

The video card you selected for overclocking in ATITool does not seem to be used by Windows.
Visual testing has been disabled.
To fix this, go to Display Properties, Settings and enable the monitor output of the card.

Im running Windows Vista Home Premium edition 32 bit.

Please can someone tell me how to fix this program so i can overclock my 8800 Gts....
Or tell me exactly wut that error message means, since im not quite sure.
I've tried every other overclocking program and they all don't work, it says it works but the temperature on the gpu never changes, so obviously it aint working ...
Thanks in advance
RB

Any help would be much appreciated
Thanks in advance
RB


----------

